# Is there a problem with BT Email ?



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

No BT emails downloading since yesterday, is anyone else currently having problems with BT Email downloads ?

Terry


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

No, no problem at all.


PhilJ


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Last received at 16.45 today, haven't noticed any disruption, although I don't use BT for email as such, we use the BT account for pop3 email on our existing accounts on Easynet, Prepair and Gmail.

Peter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No trouble at the moment but have had some problems with logging in a couple of weeks ago.
Message at the time said they had some problem but try again.
A few minutes later it was ok.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Had an interesting, but a no solution online chat with a BT support worker. 

Was somewhat concerned when he told me he was going to email me settings instructions, errrr but my problem is I ain't getting any emails doh, no don't abuse him and count to ten and relax. Did ask him if my mailbox was full and was that the problem but he didn't have the authorisation to check my account ?

Now escalated to next level and await a call from them tomorrow as they are going to monitor my email account. Prolly pick up some of my Groupon and Ann Summers offers. :-D

Appears to be an account issue to me then, but time will tell.

Thanks for the responses folks.

Terry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I learned many years ago that BT stands for Big Trouble and went off elsewhere for years of trouble free phone and internet service.

Then 2 years ago took over a BT line at a new house and in a triumph of expectation over experience thought I'd give them another chance. 
I had more problems and was told more lies by BT "customer service" (now that is a laugh) advisors in the year I was stuck with the contract, than in the previous 20 years.

They really are the pits.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'm having trouble logging in this morning. Haven't got into my account yet.
I am in France at the moment but that isn't the answer as I'm getting into other websites without problem.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have found the BT chat quicker than the phone support lately when dealing with customer BT account problems https://bt.custhelp.com/app/chat/contact_chat/queue_id/275/c/1885

Terry, I take it you have tried emailing yourself? Have you asked someone to send you an email?

There shouldnt be a mailbox limit on a BT account either. Are you accessing via BT webmail or a client like Outlook or Windows mail?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> I have found the BT chat quicker than the phone support lately when dealing with customer BT account problems https://bt.custhelp.com/app/chat/contact_chat/queue_id/275/c/1885
> 
> Terry, I take it you have tried emailing yourself? Have you asked someone to send you an email?
> 
> There shouldnt be a mailbox limit on a BT account either. Are you accessing via BT webmail or a client like Outlook or Windows mail?


Yeah did try emailing from another account but it didn't deliver and no failure to deliver message either, I am using their webmail from my iPad and iPhone, wife also uses it on her Kindle Fire.

Whilst the chat guy yesterday couldn't fix it, he did escalate the query. The online chat was a good system.

Emails coming in this morning, so I suppose someone at BT has cleared the issue, although it's only current emails, no sign of the previous two days emails.

Have to say Stanner my experience over the last eight years with BT has been really good, have their broadband fibre package at home now also. Previous really bad experiences with AOL forced me to drop them.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Update*

As promised BT support contacted me today, they suspect the bogus email I got about my mailbox being full was a scam to hack my email and set the auto-forward to on.

BT reset it to off therefore allowing me to receive emails again.

Moral of the story is if you get an email with a heading as below don't open it.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff. Never thought I would say this but bt email and broadband on the whole these days is not bad for the little it costs. I've had a few that have been hacked but all the freebie domestic ones are prone to that and 8 times out of 10 its the end user who has triggered it answering scam emails.

Best system these days is your own domain and Microsoft 365 hosted exchange but it's not free. Cheap ish though


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Yeah did try emailing from another account but it didn't deliver and no failure to deliver message either, I am using their webmail from my iPad and iPhone, wife also uses it on her Kindle Fire.
> 
> Whilst the chat guy yesterday couldn't fix it, he did escalate the query. The online chat was a good system.
> 
> ...


BT promised me I had their best deal - I didn't and couldn't get it because I had taken over a BT line without a break, if I had moved from another provider I could have halved the price. They then rubbed salt into the would by continually sending me emails saying how little I could pay if I moved to BT, all of the offers they sent were much lower than I was paying as a "loyal customer".

When I said I was going to leave they made no attempt whatsoever to negotiate a new deal.

With BT the best they would do was £34/month for standard broadband capped at 10Gb I went with EE for £30 inc. unlimited fibre, EETV and w/end calls.

To me BT is a bit like MS Word it is OK unless you have tried something (eg ANYTHING) else, then you wonder why you even thought it was OK.

If you are happy with BT good for you I've tried them twice and been happy to leave them as soon as I could twice.


----------

